# After the HSG



## AnnR (May 23, 2013)

I posted this on another thread but thought Id start a new one...
I have my HSG booked for Monday next week which is day 11 of my cycle.  I tried to get it for Friday (day 8 but the nurse had annual leave?! No idea what thats about as surely more than one person can do it?! NHS! so anyway thats just a side rambling..... was just wondering if all goes OK and I dont get the pain and heavy bleeding that I've seen others post about, am I OK to start ttc again straight away - on day 12 Its stressing me out that I might miss this months fertility window.......
2 ways I thought of this
1 - the dye/fluid and the spotting/bleeding will not make for v pleasant intercourse - I guess the fluid is gone almost instantly tho?
2 - there are some after/side effects that mean its not safe to ttc straight away. I read about chemical pg? 

Sorry if I'm just being stupid/worrying for nothing!!


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey, I remember from mine they said no ttc for a few days.  The reason was to stop an infection rather than anything else.  I have heard that Itmight increase your chances as it clears the tubes, but that could e an old wives tale!  I did have some spotting until my next period.  Not a big deal and apparently can happen.  Good luck with everything xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

I was advised no sex for a week afterwards due to potential for infection, also I was quite crampy afterwards but I was found to have blocked tubes so that might just have been me. 

I would personally miss this months window and give yourself a rest and start again next month. The HSG can help give your tubes a flushing which could mean you have a slightly higher chance of conceiving afterwards for while not sure how long up to 6 months I think? 

Make sure no unprotected intercourse before hand 

Good luck take some painkillers before! 

xxxx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

It says on my HSG Post Procedure Information leaflet:
"Do not have intercourse for 24 hours after this examination. After this it is safe to have sex as long as everything has settled down and you are not bleeding heavily or having any lingering discomfort."

I had sex after two days. It did make me bleed again (had stopped by then) but that stopped soon luckily.


----------



## AnnR (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice! It didnt say anything on the leaflet the clinic gave me. I just find it so stressful missing the "window" this month...another month going by with no BFP! :-( although I dont know why this month would be any different than the last 3 years but we can only keep trying!! 

I guess at least I'll find out if something is wrong or whether we just get the "unexplained fertility" label - this is the last test I need.  Then will have to focus on what to do next.

I'll just wait and see what the nurse says then about ttc afterwards and maybe the rest will be good for me mentally as well as physically!  x


----------

